# Food Warmer Candles



## edwardbe (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,

I do smoked BBQ pork spareribs for vintage tractor shows and similar events here in Northern California and am tired of spending a fortune on Sterno. Sterno makes food warmer candles that they claim will last for 15 hours and can be bought by the gross at $0.35 per candle on Amazon.

I haven't found a way to buy just a few or I wouldn't ask.

Has anyone ever used these? I'm skeptical that the heat level will be adequate compared to gel. If it is, I'm surprised they aren't mentioned more often.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

never seen them, I know of caterers that use votives for a low heat


----------



## edwardbe (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. The 3rd party vendor on Amazon says the Sterno literature says they will work fine, so I'm going to buy a case. I'll post the (hopefully positive) results here.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Ed,

The wick's are all we have here. I haven't seen gel in a while. Any restaurant supply house should have them. I want to say they are boxed in 12s.

If they are not available there let me know. Hum? I wonder if I can legally ship those. Let me see.

panini


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Edward,

I misunderstood. We have the 6 hr wicks. You can get those at cosco. I haven't seen anything with that amount of time unless it's wax.

Actually sterno makes a votive. I don't think that is what you're needing.


----------



## edwardbe (Jul 6, 2011)

What I bought is here: I'll let everyone know if they are hot enough to keep a chafing dish's contents hot enough to be safe and tasty.


----------

